# Quest Industrial Calgary



## PeterT (Sep 19, 2017)

Never even knew they existed until I was trying to chase down distributer for Pferd files. Has anyone had dealings with Quest? Seems kind of like a smaller Thomas Skinner with specific brand names?
http://www.questindustrial.ca/index.html


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 19, 2017)

Peter, let us know what sort of pricing and stock they have. They might be a great place to buy stuff!


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 1, 2017)

Have bought from them on a number of occasions; service was great. As far as pricing: it's probably the same as a lot of other places -> good quality tools are expensive (I bought a SECO brand tool at the time). There seems to be some wiggle room when you buy a few items at a time - just have to ask. They can order just about anything if they don't have it in stock. My 2C.


----------



## PeterT (May 4, 2018)

And the Quest name comes up again. My brother walked in & asked if they had M8x50 stainless Torx head cap screw bolt for the motorcycle handlebar weights I made him. Normally would have said In Calgary? Pffft, right! Guy goes behind the counter & comes out with exactly that. I'll have to swing by for a peekaboo one day.


----------



## Alexander (May 4, 2018)

Im going to add quest to my list of places I need to check out


----------



## Dabbler (May 5, 2018)

A friend of mine was doing some lifting and had bought the straps from Quest They looked very good, andat half the KBCprice, and cheaper than KMS as well.


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2018)

They’re open sat morning too. I got some Morse brand reamers and dowel pins there.


----------

